# Favourite Rockets player(apart from McGrady and Yao)



## edyzbasketball (Nov 16, 2005)

Yeah, apart from these 2 guys. Everybody loves them.

My favourite would be Alston and Head.


----------



## Demiloy (Nov 4, 2005)

Dikembe Mutombo and Bob Sura.


----------



## Hakeem (Aug 12, 2004)

Mutombo and Barry.


OK, Wesley, too, I admit it.


----------



## Demiloy (Nov 4, 2005)

Oh ya, forgot Barry. I think he is so funny to watch, with those little "three" signs he always does.


----------



## edyzbasketball (Nov 16, 2005)

Oh yeah, forgot Mutombo.


----------



## skykisser (Nov 10, 2005)

Bob Sura 
miss him :angel:


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

Hakeem said:


> Mutombo and Barry.
> 
> 
> OK, Wesley, too, I admit it.


So if we were to trade him you'd actually be unhappy??

For me it's Deke, and then Head. I'll miss Deke so much when he retires :naughty:


----------



## HotGirlTracie (Oct 20, 2005)

Barry 

I also like Howard


----------



## 4ever_bball_fan (Aug 5, 2004)

Tracie, you crack me up, gurl...

I am lovin' me some Stro Show...he will be coming along nicely throughout the season.

I also am lovin' the Head-man...bring it Mister!

:twave:


----------



## Cometsbiggestfan (May 14, 2003)

Fav: Dike and JB


Least fav: Sura


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

deke and sura.

then barry, i love watching him pass.


----------



## HotGirlTracie (Oct 20, 2005)

4ever_bball_fan said:


> Tracie, you crack me up, gurl...
> 
> I am lovin' me some Stro Show...he will be coming along nicely throughout the season.
> 
> ...



Me...how?


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

It's too early to tell in this season, but Luther Head.


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

Right now I like Sura and Luther Head. I liked Mike James but they got rid of him.


----------



## edyzbasketball (Nov 16, 2005)

HotGirlTracie said:


> Me...how?


Cuz you're hot. 

Lovers of Luther Head.... Any video highlights of him?!


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Pimped Out said:


> deke and sura.
> 
> then barry, i love watching him pass.


you and me both


----------



## HotGirlTracie (Oct 20, 2005)

edyzbasketball said:


> Cuz you're hot.
> 
> Lovers of Luther Head.... Any video highlights of him?!



Thats a good reason. :wink:


----------



## edyzbasketball (Nov 16, 2005)

HotGirlTracie said:


> Thats a good reason. :wink:


At least I got 1 straight.


----------



## Rockets111 (Oct 29, 2005)

Stro
Head
Deke
Barry


----------



## 4ever_bball_fan (Aug 5, 2004)

Tracie, I was cracking up at your smilies about Barry...I didn't think he would be the "type" for a HOT GURL like you...LOL.


----------



## edyzbasketball (Nov 16, 2005)

4ever_bball_fan said:


> Tracie, I was cracking up at your smilies about Barry...I didn't think he would be the "type" for a HOT GURL like you...LOL.


Doesn't seem the hype, doesn't it?! :wink:


----------



## Hakeem (Aug 12, 2004)

Yao Mania said:


> So if we were to trade him you'd actually be unhappy??


I'd be happy if it makes the team better. But he's still one of my favorite players.


----------



## edyzbasketball (Nov 16, 2005)

Everybody wants a player who can help the team....

They kinda need a powerful SG and PF. Juwan is as good as he is, but he is kinda old....


----------



## 4ever_bball_fan (Aug 5, 2004)

edyzbasketball said:


> Doesn't seem the hype, doesn't it?! :wink:


Little Romanian dude, don't take this the wrong way, but what in the world is that supposed to mean?

And Tracie is too mature for you, so cut the crap about asking her out.


----------



## putilaomu (Nov 14, 2005)

jon barry,he looks so funny and he is a smart man :boohoo:


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

I see we got a lil' competition going on this thread :laugh:


----------



## MJG (Jun 29, 2003)

I've always liked Sura, though I really have no clue why.


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

Yao Mania said:


> I see we got a lil' competition going on this thread :laugh:


only one to settle this... **** fights.

edit: i cant believe **** was edited.. its a freaking rooster.


----------



## HotGirlTracie (Oct 20, 2005)

4ever_bball_fan said:


> Little Romanian dude, don't take this the wrong way, but what in the world is that supposed to mean?
> 
> And Tracie is too mature for you, so cut the crap about asking her out.



Thank you Tam! 

Dude you're 14...not happening. Whats wrong with JB? He's cute...kinda


----------



## 4ever_bball_fan (Aug 5, 2004)

Trace...all them Barry men are cute. The fruit didn't fall far from the tree, imo...LOL. Now you know I am pretty old if I thought Jon's daddy was a looker!!! O my goodness!!! Whoo-hoo!

And could shoot the lights out! Jon is a great competitor, but from what I have heard, he keeps the locker room laughing.

Have a great week-end!


----------



## HotGirlTracie (Oct 20, 2005)

4ever_bball_fan said:


> Trace...all them Barry men are cute. The fruit didn't fall far from the tree, imo...LOL. Now you know I am pretty old if I thought Jon's daddy was a looker!!! O my goodness!!! Whoo-hoo!
> 
> And could shoot the lights out! Jon is a great competitor, but from what I have heard, he keeps the locker room laughing.
> 
> Have a great week-end!



Brent Barry is...ew...lets just say he isnt very attractive. Thanks, you have a great week-end also.


----------



## master8492 (Mar 4, 2005)

Swift


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

Mutombo, Jon Barry, Luthur Head,, David Wesley

BTW, I was wondering how this thread went so long overnight until I checked back. LMAO @ this 14 year old dude, hey,didn't ur Mommy tell u don't flirt with girls? :biggrin: 

Are we kinda too cruel to this innocent kid? :devil_2:


----------



## HotGirlTracie (Oct 20, 2005)

kisstherim said:


> Mutombo, Jon Barry, Luthur Head,, David Wesley
> 
> BTW, I was wondering how this thread went so long overnight until I checked back. LMAO @ this 14 year old dude, hey,didn't ur Mommy tell u don't flirt with girls? :biggrin:
> 
> Are we kinda too cruel to this innocent kid? :devil_2:



Naw, he's a big boy.


----------



## edyzbasketball (Nov 16, 2005)

My name is Bow Wow, and I rule everything in Like Mike. 

Wanna see how we're doin it right here? 
Really doin it....


----------



## 4ever_bball_fan (Aug 5, 2004)

HotGirlTracie said:


> Brent Barry is...ew...lets just say he isnt very attractive. Thanks, you have a great week-end also.


Tracie...you don't think Lauren Jackson is attractive, either...mercy gurl... :laugh:


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

edyzbasketball said:


> My name is Bow Wow, and I rule everything in Like Mike.
> 
> Wanna see how we're doin it right here?
> Really doin it....


it doesnt really help when you make references to movies no one has seen.


----------



## edyzbasketball (Nov 16, 2005)

Pimped Out said:


> it doesnt really help when you make references to movies no one has seen.


Oh really?! Good joke.... :banana:


----------



## Demiloy (Nov 4, 2005)

> Brent Barry is...ew...lets just say he isnt very attractive. Thanks, you have a great week-end also.


All my sisters agree on that. :laugh:


----------



## Charlie B (Nov 1, 2005)

Mutumbo then sura


----------



## FanOfAll8472 (Jun 28, 2003)

Luther Head.


----------



## Sweeper (Dec 7, 2004)

Lol... funny...

Ok on topic, Bowen and Moochie! Thought they might be feeling left out


----------



## HotGirlTracie (Oct 20, 2005)

4ever_bball_fan said:


> Tracie...you don't think Lauren Jackson is attractive, either...mercy gurl... :laugh:


Lauren Jackson has a big head and long face. :biggrin:

Everyone in the WNBA is fairly ugly. :biggrin:


----------



## 4ever_bball_fan (Aug 5, 2004)

HotGirlTracie said:


> Lauren Jackson has a big head and long face. :biggrin:
> 
> Everyone in the WNBA is fairly ugly. :biggrin:



She's also 6'5" tall...she ain't gonna have no pixie face with all that length.

For you, apparently beauty is in th eye of the beholder.

Coop's girls gonna win tonight?


----------



## HotGirlTracie (Oct 20, 2005)

4ever_bball_fan said:


> She's also 6'5" tall...she ain't gonna have no pixie face with all that length.
> 
> For you, apparently beauty is in th eye of the beholder.
> 
> Coop's girls gonna win tonight?



Doubt it!


----------



## debarge (Nov 13, 2005)

HotGirlTracie said:


> Barry
> 
> I also like Howard


I see that I am not in the complete minority on this one, don't yall have love for your Teams' Captain? Its Howard as my third favorite. Always give 100 percent, no mistakes, gives the ball to the stars, makes his free throws, and tries to be a vocal leader, like he is now.


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

debarge said:


> I see that I am not in the complete minority on this one, don't yall have love for your Teams' Captain? Its Howard as my third favorite. Always give 100 percent, no mistakes, gives the ball to the stars, makes his free throws, and tries to be a vocal leader, like he is now.


:cheers: I forgot to nominate Howard.


----------

